# vorhören während aufnahme bei adobe audition



## alegro71 (1. Juli 2007)

hallo,

ich benutze seit jahren adobe audition zum schneiden von sprachaufnahmen fürs radio. kürzlich bin ich auf ein macbook umgestiegen und seitdem läuft adobe unter parallels.
so weit so gut.

auf meinem PC konnte ich während die o-töne eingespielt wurden, diese auch schon höen - jetzt geht es nicht mehr. wahrscheinlich ist das nur eine einstellungssache, aber ich stehe im moment wirklich auf dem schlauch, wo ich welches häkchen setzen muss, damit die vorhör-option eingestellt ist.  

danke für euren tipp

alegro


----------



## deejayingo (20. Oktober 2016)

In Deinen Audio Optionen kannst Du, wie auf diesem bild zu sehen ist Deinen Aufnahmekanal auswählen, rechtsklick auf die Eigenschaften, abhören und einen Haken bei "Dieses Gerät als Wiedergabequelle verwenden aktivieren. So könntest Du deine Laptoplautsprecher dafür benutzen.


----------

